# General Discussion > Opinions >  What constituents make up the Anatolian admixture ?

## Benkimim

Can someone please explain me the admixture of Anatolia? I always thought Turks are from different origins because Turkish people look so differently. There were many tribes living in Anatolia...

----------


## Benkimim

BTW, where can I learn my DNA?

----------


## Dorianfinder

You can find out what your haplogroup is by buying a 37 STR marker test from FTDNA for 169$. You will receive an unconfirmed y-DNA haplogroup as well as the STR values on 37 markers. 


A typical estimated Anatolian admixture should reflect any combination of the following haplogroups taking into consideration the geographic localities within Turkish Anatolia.

The majority is by far J2 (22%) and in at 2nd place with 16% we have R1b (ht-35) also known as the P312- and U106- subclades. 
Anatolia has the highest levels of G (11%) and J1 (9%) in Europe. Similar levels of E1b1b (11%) are found too. 
At lower levels we find R1a (7.5%) and 4% of I2a and N respectively. 

Most of these haplogroups are ancient Anatolian markers and therefore one needs to consider that an Anatolian would share any number of these markers in any variation of admixtures depending on the specific family history of an individual in question.

----------


## Benkimim

Thank you.

----------

